# My dachshund ain't doing good



## mewlittle (Mar 18, 2013)

My 8yr old male dachshund ain't doing to good puking wont eat much bloody diarrhea and he smells bad does any one have any idea what it might be?
he is the dog in my profile picture
by the way he is at the vets


----------



## tem_sat (Jun 20, 2010)

Could be a number of things. I am very happy to hear he is in good hands at the vet! Please let us know how he is doing. I will be thinking of you and your nice Doxie and hope he recovers soon!


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

What is the vet saying about it?


----------



## mewlittle (Mar 18, 2013)

I called them they said they hasn't seen blood or diarrhea or seen him puke and he is eating okay they dewormed him yesterday because they think it was from worms


----------



## flashyfawn (Mar 8, 2012)

My older girl spent a few days at the vet's office last week with pancreatitis, and her symptoms were similar. I hope your pup is okay and back home with you soon, good luck!


----------



## mewlittle (Mar 18, 2013)

he is back home we got him back last night they did a all around dewormer on him and gave me 2 other pills for brisk and layla if he still has these symptoms they said bring him back i guess the est cos allot and the don't want to do it if its just worms
and well it be a good idea to put him on a wet diet for a while so his intestines can heal? they didn't mention i and when i asked i guess the vet didn't hear me and got no answer o well


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

mewlittle said:


> he is back home we got him back last night they did a all around dewormer on him and gave me 2 other pills for brisk and layla if he still has these symptoms they said bring him back i guess the est cos allot and the don't want to do it if its just worms
> and well it be a good idea to put him on a wet diet for a while so his intestines can heal? they didn't mention i and when i asked i guess the vet didn't hear me and got no answer o well


You can use a wet diet, or float your kibble In water.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

why didn't you ask the question again so your Vet could hear you?



mewlittle said:


> he is back home we got him back last night they did a all around dewormer on him and gave me 2 other pills for brisk and layla if he still has these symptoms they said bring him back i guess the est cos allot and the don't want to do it if its just worms
> and well it be a good idea to put him on a wet diet for a while so his intestines can heal? they didn't mention i and
> 
> >>>>> when i asked i guess the vet didn't hear me and got no answer o well<<<<<


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

he has bloody diarrhea and pukes at home by not at the Vet's. is your dog getting into something in your home
or outside?



mewlittle said:


> I called them they said they hasn't seen blood or diarrhea or seen him puke and he is eating okay they dewormed him yesterday because they think it was from worms


----------



## mewlittle (Mar 18, 2013)

at doggiedad my dog don't have access to anything that can harm him and he has not have bloody diarrhea or puke yet since i took him back and i didn't ask again because they had 2 more emergancys and the vet had to go to one of them.


----------

